# Mk2 tt paint correction



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Link to recent detail/paint correction, think you'll agree she looks fantastic afterwards 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/forum/vie ... =4&t=19910


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks stunning.


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

Still looking amazing after a couple of weeks a couple washes


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very nice indeed, lovely wet look to it.


----------



## Jo's TT (Jun 15, 2013)

As long as it is washed safely that will stay excellent for a long time


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Hi arvelb, does this detailer operate form Lincoln?


----------



## zslover (Jun 5, 2013)

That looks fantastic


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Can't beat a good detail!


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very satisfying to do I find, and theaputic in some ways too 8)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

davelincs said:


> Hi arvelb, does this detailer operate form Lincoln?


Yes Dave do you have experience of him ?


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

jamman said:


> davelincs said:
> 
> 
> > Hi arvelb, does this detailer operate form Lincoln?
> ...


No James, I have used Jim white (white details) acouple of times though and very pleased with his work,
It's just that a lad at work used someone in Lincoln, just wondered if its the same person


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

davelincs said:


> Hi arvelb, does this detailer operate form Lincoln?


Yes Dave, he has a unit near Audi in Lincoln, highly recommended


----------

